# Yamaha 3000iSEB Overload light



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Had my generator a while now, been able to leave it in the back of my Avalanche while camping, but this time in a standard USFS site I needed an extension to reach since the camper plug is at the back of the camper. I picked up an 30 amp 25' extension cord, but noticed that when I used it along with my regular shore power cord that the generator Overload light would come on. I tried turning off things, but even with a minor load it continued, all that was running was a laptop and the converter/charger. I moved the truck around and was able to run without the cord and the light went off. Any thoughts as to why an additional cord would bring on the overload light? Bad cord? Loss of power? Any thoughts/advice are welcome.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Sounds like a bad cable/wire to me. So your not throwing money at it. Take a 15amp cord similar lenght (which you probably already have) and try it.

Of course you won't be able to pull the same load with it but you can run the microwave etc. I actually run my AC with a 15amp cord at the house connected to a 15 amp breaker and never had a problem.

I can't imagine its a lenght issue since your only running around 50ft of extension.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

What does the generator manual say for why the light would come on?

Being the heavy cords, I wouldn't think the extra wire would do it.

KS

Other forum about light being on


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Steve,
I've had my Yamaha a while as well, and the overload light came on also, I wasn't using an extension cord. I think, according to the owners manual, while the generator is running disconnect the cord just prior to shutdown. I did this and the light went off just as yours did. Another generator owner told me to buy a battery tender to keep the generator battery charged. Makes sense to me, since there's no alternator on the generator to recharge the battery. I think after several starts, the starting of the a/c, running the water heater, etc. The battery gets a little drained and needs to be charged, perhaps between trips. Your extension cord may be ok. I'm going to take the battery out and take it to the local Yamaha dealer and ask them to charge it. If this fixes the overload light. Then I'll buy a battery tender. I'll also have a good charger while the TT is in storage during winter.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys, somebody also suggested the cord was to long for a 30amp cord and I should using a 50amp cord for that distance, nearly 50'. I'll let the generator run on its own tonight to make sure the battery inside is fully charged. Of course I left the manual at home and hadn't had a full chance to read it over today, dang work gets in the way from camping! LOL

Thanks for the reassurance and the link to the other site.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Steve,
Have you been able to find a solution to the overload light/extension cord problem? I still haven't tried charging the onboard battery yet. But, I found a battery tender on Ebay for about $27.00, including shipping, that I'm going to buy.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sort of... but I'm going to play with it more this weekend. I ran the generator on its own for about an hour, then ran it with the AC running. The light flashed but still ran fine. Based on the other thread I'm not sure this is a major concen. I am going to explore with the various setups, ext cord, w/out ext cord, 15 amp ext cord, etc. I'll post this weekend when I know more.


----------

